# Gwinnett County



## Andy Parker (Feb 5, 2011)

Father and son would like to lease a small tract of land in Gwinnett Co. bordering Walton or Barrow or join club. THANKS...


----------



## Andy Parker (Feb 10, 2011)

Well?


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 10, 2011)

Good luck Andy! needle in a haystack


----------



## Andy Parker (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea I know , but had to throw it out there and see what might happen.


----------



## mlm2448 (Mar 1, 2011)

im looking also....has to be something.....ill find my needle


----------



## scarless (Sep 29, 2011)

I just listed 7ac near Dacula.


----------

